
Memorialized Accounts - chunkyslink
https://www.facebook.com/help/1506822589577997/
======
chunkyslink
Is there a space in this market? Can someone take my entire online life and
store it somewhere for my descendants to read in 1000 years time?

~~~
brudgers
This English from about 1000 years ago:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_English#/media/File:Beowul...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_English#/media/File:Beowulf.firstpage.jpeg)

Despite being an important part of English literature and history, very few
people will ever make the effort to read it. Most people's Facebook posts
don't rise to that level and assuming a generation every 25 years, that's 40
generations and that means that I would be one of ~2^40 ansestors (certainly
fewer since there were necessarily be cross linkages in the hundreds of
billions of ancestorial chains)...so the odds of a person identifying with me
in particular are pretty low.

On the other hand, there probably is a business that involves taking people's
money for something that they won't be around to see not live up to its
advertising pitch.

